# Canbus electrics adding auxillaries?



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

HI all I have a mk7 transit with canbus electrics same as the new Fiats etc.

My question is has anyone added a DIY reversing cam etc.

If so where did you coonect for the + and - supplies and is it ignition controlled. Any info appreciated.

Pete


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Ive fitted a camera system to my Aviano which has the new fiat canbus fitted. After asking a lot of people both on here and at shows I wired it into the cig lighter / radio conectors as these are not part of the cambus system. I didnt wire mine to the reversing lights etc as they are part of the canbus.

I fitted 2 cameras (reverse & rear view) which are switched on the 7" LCD screen. I got the whole lot off Ebay.

Good luck with the fitting its quite easy but make sure you dont cut into the cambus and plan the cable routes before you start.

Bubblehead


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Pete..

I know little about the canbus on the transit but if it were me I would wire the camera system direct from either the main 12v fuse box or the battery via an in-line fuse, then control it using the on'off switch on the monitor.. 

Jim


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*CANBUS*

Hello there,

CANBus is not usually required for reversing camera +/-. CANBus you would use for a Reversing camera linked to a SatNav system where it would use this to obtain vehicle speed data (speed pulse signal may also be required), lights on/off ABS etc. An example being Blaupunkt's DX-N/V series.

Does your camera system have a +&- and + ignition sense?

Buublehead,

Do you have a link or item number for the gear you bought off ebay?

Trev.


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

*canbus*

Hi thanks for the replies.

Bubblehead- is it controlled from the ignition, does the monitor go off when you switch engine off? There are usually 2 live feeds to the radio one being live all the time for the memories.

Scotjimland- yes may end up having to do this.

Teemybob- the system is nothing to do with the canbus my query is where can I pick up an ignition fed 12v without upsetting the rest of the system.

Pete


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

I bought the cameras and LCD about 6 months ago from Ebay and they were from a place in Cardiff who were selling them for horse boxs, sorry cant remember any thing more. I wired the monitor through the cig lighter socket as my radio only has a permenant live feed which would have ment that it was always drawing power.

Bubblehead


----------



## Rio (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi pete s
I deal with can bus vehicles regularly ,do not wire anything direct to the battery !! the system is very sensitive and often does react to unmanaged loads and can cause charging and other strange electrical faults,
The cigarette lighter / auxilliary socket is usually managed by the can bus,and will be ok as long as you dont exceed the rating.
The other options are to check if there are any auxilliary spares provided either by ford , or the body builder who will have fitted an interface module to service the body electrics , these might reqiire configuring by a dealer. 
The base vehicles are designed to be added to ,its just a case of doing things differently , If anyone is buying new specify the extras in the deal or ask if there is a provision for electrical accessories.
Please let me know how you get on , Iwill try to research it more if you get stuck , good luck


----------



## 103932 (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi, At the risk of sounding a complete twit what the hell is a canbus.


regards David


----------



## boosters (Nov 10, 2006)

*canbus*

Controller Area Network (CAN) is an ISO approved standard for a low cost real time communication protocol. It has a relatively high transmission speed (up to 1Mbps). It is fault tolerant and robust system.

CAN was initially developed by Robert Bosch for in-vehicle data transfer and was defined in 1984. Silicon became available in 1987 and CAN was first used in cars in 1992.The draft international standard was introduced in 1991 and this became a full standard (ISO 11898) in 1994.

CAN systems can be configured very efficiently and flexibly with respect to their data exchange. Many hardware features have been transferred to the software level. Its serial bus structure gives two advantages over parallel bus systems; increased transfer reliability even over large distances and more favourable costs. The serial bus usually consists of a single twisted pair. It has a multi-master priority based bus access which uses carrier sense multiple access with collision detection and non-destructive arbitration. (CSMA/CD + NDA). It has system wide data consistency.

CAN allows multicast reception with time synchronisation error detection and error signalling. It has automatic retransmission of corrupted messages and allows distinction between temporary errors and permanent failure of nodes with autonomous switch-off of defective nodes. A node can make a remote data request. Other features of CAN are functional addressing and automatic retransmission of corrupted messages. The signalling uses non-return to zero bit encoding and allows full isolation of the interconnecting wires. The standard covers the first two layers of the ISO OSI seven layer model, (physical and data link layers).

Performance facts

Topology: Bus configuration with only one logical bus line. 
Transfer medium: Screened copper cable, also optical fibres. 
Bus length: 40 metres at l Mbps to 500 metres at 125Kbps. 
Transfer rate: 10 Kbps to 1 Mbps. 
Data capacity: 0 to 8 bytes per message. 
Number of identifiers: 2032 max. 
Message length; 130 bits max. 
System recovery time: Typically 17 - 23 bit periods, 29 bits max. after malfunction

does this help


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

"does this help"?
Not really but a degree in Electronics might!
I would even settle for a translation into English.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

As I understand it up to a few years ago wiring was as you might expect. there was a wire, switch and a lamp etc.
With the advent of computer control and more equipment they run a power cable round the vehicle, and a computer cable. The computer cable signals the equipment to turn on or transfers information to the computer.

In the Fiat the doors for example are locked by the can bus and so the computer runs all the time. This discharges the battery quite quickly (in my van about 2.5 A-Hr per day) and so I have to disconnect it when we do not use the van for a week or so. I understand that Fiat are hoping to improve this.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

safariboy said:


> I understand that Fiat are hoping to improve this.


Dead easy. Go back to the bl**dy switches. If one of them goes wrong on site _(and it's sure to be on the first day of a month long Continental holiday)_ you can pull the beggar out and wind the wires together. 

What do you do if the touch sensitive control panel bites the dust? :evil: :evil:

Cheers

Zeb


----------

